# Query regarding file uploads



## Mike Eagling (May 5, 2013)

Hello,

How many posts do I have to make before I'm allowed to post either files or links? The restriction is making it difficult to enter the 7-day RPG challenge
Cheers,

Mike


----------



## Morrus (May 5, 2013)

You can upload attachments from your first post. What difficulty have you been experiencing?


----------



## Mike Eagling (May 5, 2013)

Hi Morrus,

I can upload the pdf but if I try to preview a post with a link to it, or with an external link to the same file on drop box, I get an error saying "You are not allowed to post any kinds of links, images or videos until you post a few times."

Regards,
Mike


----------



## Morrus (May 5, 2013)

To enter the competition you need to upload it here, not Dropbox. You won't need to post any links; simply upload the file.


----------



## Mike Eagling (May 5, 2013)

Hmm, doesn't seem to be working for me.

Like I said I can upload the file OK but don't seem to be allowed to link to it in my post.

I'll try again...


----------



## Morrus (May 5, 2013)

I don't know what you mean by "link to it" - if you upload it, it's there. You don't need to link to it. Try the post without trying to link to it.


----------



## Mike Eagling (May 5, 2013)

I'll try to explain what I'm doing and maybe we can figure out what's going wrong...

I've gone to the relevant thread and clicked on "Go Advanced" to get an attachment button. That button opened a new window and allowed me to upload the pdf. I've selected that and clicked "Done". The file appears beneath the thread reply gubbins, underneath the "Manage Attachments" button but when I click on the "Preview Post" button I get the error above.

Any ideas?


----------



## Mike Eagling (May 5, 2013)

This, of course, serves me right for being a lurker...


----------



## Mike Eagling (May 5, 2013)

Apologies for the multiple posts but I'm hoping post number 10 will somehow be the magic number...


----------



## Mike Eagling (May 5, 2013)

Aha! Success. Looks like you have to post ten times before being allowed to upload files.


----------



## Morrus (May 5, 2013)

About a dozen people in that thread have only one post! Dunno what was going on there, but I'm glad you figured it out!


----------



## Mike Eagling (May 5, 2013)

Cheers, I don't understand it either. Maybe because I was logged in via Facebook rather than directly?

it's probably the forum software's critique of my submission. Haha!


----------



## Skryme (May 9, 2013)

Thanks Mike - I was wondering that myself!


----------

